# [SOLVED] PCI 802.11 wifi driver



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I have been looking for a driver for an 802.11 wifi card and have installed ~ 5 dozen drivers to date, no-go on each.

HP Pavillion 061 Desktop - 2005
XP Home SP2 OEM
XP SP2 re-installed using HP-installed recovery partition 
wifi card after-market purchase
Device Manager shows yellow - 802.11 & HP Printer - rest is clean


Per Everest -

```
[font=lucida console][ Unknown / Network Controller ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Driver Description   Network Controller  
   Hardware ID   PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551737&REV_00  
   Location Information   PCI bus 1, device 9, function 0  
   PCI Device   [COLOR=Red]Ralink RT2561 802.11g Turbo Wireless Network Adapter[/COLOR] 


 [ Ralink RT2561 802.11g Turbo Wireless Network Adapter ]  
   
  Device Properties:  
   Device Description   Ralink RT2561 802.11g Turbo Wireless Network Adapter  
   Bus Type   PCI  
   Bus / Device / Function   1 / 9 / 0  
   Device ID   1814-0301  
   Subsystem ID   1737-0055  
   Device Class   0280 (Network Controller)  
   Revision   00  
   Fast Back-to-Back Transactions   Not Supported  
   
  Device Features:  
   66 MHz Operation   Not Supported  
   Bus Mastering   Enabled[/font]
```

Unknown Device Identifier - says Ralink & Linksys -

```
[font=lucida console]

RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
	Vendor: Ralink Technology Corp
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_57711462&REV_00
	Details
		 Bus 1 (PCI), Device Number 9, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 1814h Ralink Technology Corp
		 Device 0301h RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
		 Command 0000h (Bus Access Disabled!!)
		 Status 0410h (Has Capabilities List, Slow Timing)
		 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Network (Other)
		[COLOR=red] Subsystem ID 00551737h WMP54G
		 Subsystem Vendor 1737h Linksys[/COLOR]		 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : FFFF8000h
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
		     Does not support PME# signalling
		     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
	Class:  Network (Other)
	OEM Device: WMP54G
	OEM Vendor: Linksys
[/font]
```

The case was opened and it does say Linksys -

```
[font=lucida console]
Linksys WIRELESS-G 2.4 GHz
WMP54G PCI ADAPTER
0018 F829114A
MD140F 970095[/font]
```

The PC has Ethernet, but not an available option at the moment -

```
[font=lucida console]
Network Adapter Properties:  
   Network Adapter   Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC  
   Interface Type   Ethernet  
   Hardware Address   00-11-09-FC-11-44  
   Connection Name   Local Area Connection  
   Connection Speed   10 Mbps  
   MTU   1500 bytes  
   DHCP Lease Obtained   12/31/1969 4:00:01 PM  
   DHCP Lease Expires   12/31/1969 4:00:01 PM  
   Bytes Received   0  
   Bytes Sent   0  
[/font]
```

`

I did download drivers from Linksys, and others --> http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WMP54G/download


Vista/ 7 permits me to update drivers via EXE files vs. INF. I have never updated via INF! Device Manager always tells me there is nothing in the driver update folders for my device.

Everest & Dev Mgr screenshot attached.

Thanks for the help . . .

JC

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: PCI 802.11 wifi driver*

Hi JC,

From your report you have a linksys wireless PCI card with a Ralink RT 2561 chipset.
Try this link:
http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=1
Scroll down to *PCI/mPCI/CB (RT256x/RT266x)*
Input your info and accept the agreement.

See if the driver will install

If you wish to use the linksys driver I will need to know what version of the Linksys WMP54G card you have. It should be stamped on the card.

For the printer I notice you have a USB Mass storage error. This maybe related to your printer. I would uninstall the HP 1020 laserjet software you installed under Add/Remove Programs and in the Device Manager
Disconnect the printer from the computer
Reboot the computer
Install this driver/software package:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3329758

Connect the printer when prompted.

Let me know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PCI 802.11 wifi driver*

Hi Bill - 

I am downloading the Ralink chipset pkg now, but it will be a while. We are slow today - now @ 4 Mbps, down from 8 Mbps earlier.

Linksys wifi --> v 4.1 - The driver I have is v 4.0

You are right - the USB error is from the printer. I inadvertently left it plugged during the re-install and XP says the 'safely remove' was not used to remove it. I will uninstall then reinstall the new driver, but wait until XP updates to SP3.

I'm wondering now if I will Blue Screen after installing the 2009 Ralink chipset onto the XP SP2 system w/ XP drivers time-stamped w/ 2004. Or should I bring XP3 in on CD. But then the SP3 2008 drivers may have issue with the 2001 Raylink chipset in there now.

Exciting day ahead indeed! 

THANK YOU. . . ray:

John

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: PCI 802.11 wifi driver*

Hi JC,
When it comes to the Linksys driver you must use the correct version.
If this is a Linksys WMP54G ver 4.1 the driver can be found here:
http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WMP54G/download
Select Hardware Version 4.1. The driver date is 11/17/2005

The Ralink driver is newer, but as you know just because the date states it is newer, it may not be the case. Ralink may have only upgraded a certain part of the info file and not the whole file.

If you wish to play it safe, then I would use the Linksys driver.

Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PCI 802.11 wifi driver*

Hi Bill. . .

We have Internet! 54 Mbps wifi.

The v 4.1 worked. 

Thank you for your help.

John

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it JC :luxhello:
54 Mbps wifi is the usual.

How did you make out with the printer?

Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The printer works fine, too.

Thank you again for the help.

JC

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Jc,
Glad to hear it.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

